# My New Xingu



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya that's my new guy. Love him he is perfect


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice looking rhom!


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

thanks man, lost my other rhom about 2 weeks ago from unknown cause. all i can think is i remember him bashing into a rock hard as hell and then swam weird and wouldnt eat. thinking swim bladder problem. all it could be...I gave him a few weeks then the clove oil treatment. shame cuz had him almost 2 years. So after a water change and day later went to AS and found this guy. 250 bucks but well worth. My other guy was a peru black n very skittish.this xingu is not too skittish. i can walk up to the tank n he doesnt dart away. wish he moved more but takes time although he does get in a mood where he swims all around for a bit. u know everyone says how their rhom loves current well both of mine tended to stay away unless like i said he gets in the mood. Anyway he eats well and i cant find a rhom that imo looks better. great color, shape and awesome jaw...looks better in person too


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks exactly like my old rhomb








man I miss that fish!!!

great looking piranha! thanks for sharing


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks man.. He's my favorite fish ever!! I live my elong though also don't get me wrong but this rhom is just perfect. Looks awesome n is active.. My other rhom that passed was too shy n skittish. Also not as good looking a fish as this guy


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

What p's do u have now central?


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

One bad a$$ Rhom right there!

I want an Xingu Rhombeus one day.


----------

